# Iris!



## SHK (Apr 28, 2011)

:cool Hey guys I would like you guys to meet Iris! She is just about 9 weeks now :]. She is my first kitten/cat. This is basically the same post as in my intro post but I felt like it couldn't hurt to post again. Im new to the cat world and would appreciate it if someone could maybe tell me what kind of cat she is or even the name of her coloring type. Thanks!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

What a pretty kitty!! Though im not sure what breed she is? Really nice fur patten she has going on there


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh she's so adorable. I think I could help you with her breed if I saw her "in person"...so, perhaps you could send her to me. I should be able to tell you her breed about 20 years from now!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG! Cuteness. She's so fluffy!


----------



## SHK (Apr 28, 2011)

Susan said:


> Oh she's so adorable. I think I could help you with her breed if I saw her "in person"...so, perhaps you could send her to me. I should be able to tell you her breed about 20 years from now!



haha! no way shes mine! she brings out the mushy unmanly side in me!!!:love2


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I think she is a DMH or DLH (domestic medium or long hair) brown tabby with white (having a hard time seeing the color)? She has a lot of white, so I'm not sure if she could maybe even be considered a bi-color with tabby pattern? She sure is pretty! As for breed, it is hard to tell in cats of unknown parentage and kittens in general, but I might guess a little of maine **** or norwegian forest cat mixed in (they usually have ear furnishings & paw tufts though).


----------



## SHK (Apr 28, 2011)

swimkris said:


> I think she is a DMH or DLH (domestic medium or long hair) brown tabby with white (having a hard time seeing the color)? She has a lot of white, so I'm not sure if she could maybe even be considered a bi-color with tabby pattern? She sure is pretty! As for breed, it is hard to tell in cats of unknown parentage and kittens in general, but I might guess a little of maine **** or norwegian forest cat mixed in (they usually have ear furnishings & paw tufts though).


hehe my sister said iris' coat is still getting rid of the kitten fur so hopefully i can get some pictures up later with a more developed coat. Im glad you said that because I wanted a norwegian forest cat but they were super expensive! I hope iris has long ear pointy whiskers cuz I think thats the coolest!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw she is the cutest! Love her : )


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

*squeal* Fluffy kitten! :love2 She's so cute!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's adorable! What a sweet little face!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! She's so cute!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahh! She's definitely the breed called...

_cutie-patootie_! 

We get a lot of those here at the Cat Forum, especially around this time of year....

Fran


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Susan said:


> Oh she's so adorable. I think I could help you with her breed if I saw her "in person"...so, perhaps you could send her to me. I should be able to tell you her breed about 20 years from now!


 
One of these days there will be a knock at your door and it will be a truck load of cats. :kittyturn


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Wha a beautiful little girl.

I don't know colours, but this site may help you decide for yourself.

http://www.fanciers.com/other-faqs/colors.html#white_markings


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh my, shes gorgeous! She going to grown into a beautiful young kitty


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know what kind of kitten she is, but I am in LOVE!! She is sooooo beautiful! I also love her name.....my favorite flower!!  Can I have her???


----------

